# Frog gigging?



## bigshot846 (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone on here do any frog gigging? im on the east side of the state white lake 48386, was wondering if anyone has any luck, I went out last year couldn't find a frog bigger than a half dollar, do big frogs exist in michigan? I remember in illinois out near seneca I use to catch frogs that stretched out to 14+ inches


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

In saline close to my place there are frogs that are enormous and I'm talking massive I have pics in my old phone


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

When I was packing up my truck in early oct after deer hunting a guy pulled in behind me with a headlamp and a net and took off into the woods. I assume he was going after frogs. 

The waterfall and swamp behind my house produces some decent sized frogs. Nothing like you see on TV but some of them considerably bigger than my fist.


----------



## bigshot846 (Apr 30, 2008)

^ is there public land around saline where you can get gome? I mostly hit the banks of the river by my house and we tried a few ponds that are local my buddy was bragging about but we never came across any big ones...I love frog legs and they are too expensive to buy and it kinda takes the fun out of it


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Bigun',

Personal Use: An all-species fishing license is required to take amphibians and reptiles for personal use. Reptiles and amphibians may not be bought, sold, or offered for sale.

Amphibians and reptiles MAY NOT be shot with firearms (including spring, air, or gas propelled), bow and arrow, or crossbow.

Frogs may be speared but NOT with the aid of an artificial light.

10 in any combination

Kinda makes it a mute point, don't it?:gaga:

Old Fred


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Fabner1 said:


> Bigun',
> 
> Personal Use: An all-species fishing license is required to take amphibians and reptiles for personal use. Reptiles and amphibians may not be bought, sold, or offered for sale.
> 
> ...


Am i missing something?


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

It is actually a public park where I saw these frogs. I caught one with my hands and took a picture before releasing it. It's across the street from the fish hatchery


----------



## bigshot846 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ill have to check it out, not to many frogs around my house big enough worth killing


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i know in algonac state park there are some nice bullies,,, but i wouldn't say where. theres limits to what a fella will do for a fellow sportsman....


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bigshot, I live in clarkston in Springfield township and there are alotta big bullfrogs around here, atleast on the two lakes i fish out here. Not sure if its true or not, never tried them myself, but ive heard leopard frogs are real good eatin but ya gota catch a lot more of em because they're smaller than bullfrogs. I know a few places on the public hunting land in holly rec area that were just infested with those leopard frogs. My girlfriend loves huntin and fishin but thinks frogs are too cute and wont eat em or hurt em unless she's catchin a big bass on one lol so we won't be frog giggin any of these places so feel free to pm me if you were interested in checking a spot out near home. Good luck to ya


----------



## smelz like wet dog (Aug 12, 2006)

Have to have your tines on your sprear close together for a leopard frog. Listen for bull frogs during breeding season, (its not to far off)they r not hard to miss. When I was a kid my grandfather would clean frogs I caught and we would feast. Seeemed to be bigger bulls on smaller ponds. Was some real monsters on the local golf course too, nine holes and frog leg dinner? Of course that was almost 40 years ago and with all the chemicals in the enviroment my old hot spots might be gone.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Use a fly fishing fly on a pole. Easy to catch them.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

benster said:


> Use a fly fishing fly on a pole. Easy to catch them.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app




Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

benster said:


> Use a fly fishing fly on a pole. Easy to catch them.


A piece of yarn will work too. I was messing with one at a client's house a couple years ago and got it to bite on the end of a reed :lol:

I see a few really nice ones around some of the more rural golf course ponds/swamps in Oakland county.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

the biggest frog i have ever seen/caught was n a rubber frog bass fishing. He was chasing the crap out of it!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

boomer_x7 said:


> Am i missing something?



Talking about the no artificial light and spearin'

Old Fred


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Just walked back to a swampy area at my place and there are bullfrogs everywhere. Must be 100's if not 1000's.

How many does it take to make a meal?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

hypox said:


> Just walked back to a swampy area at my place and there are bullfrogs everywhere. Must be 100's if not 1000's.
> 
> How many does it take to make a meal?


Depends on how big they are... great old thread. I'd love a big pile of frog legs.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

My boys and one of the friends went behind the house and got few. They didn't last long with 3 hunger teenage boys around the house.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

anagranite said:


> View attachment 569839
> View attachment 569841
> View attachment 569843
> 
> ...


You guys are going to get over run with mosquitoes!!!!! LOL


----------

